# Slow 'N Sear vs. Charcoal Baskets -- Weber Kettle 22"



## Kelton

So I've been tossing around the idea of buying a slow 'n sear for indirect cooking from adrenaline bbq but since they're kind of pricy, I was looking around for some alternatives and found these charcoal baskets made for the Kettle. They cost a fraction of what a slow 'n sear does but I want to know if they work well for indirect cooking or if I would just be better off buying the slow 'n sear. If anyone has any experience with the charcoal baskets, I'd like to hear about them! I have attached a picture of the baskets in case anyone else is looking for a cheaper alternative.

Thanks and Gig 'em!


----------



## BandCollector

I use these all the time with my kettle.  Saves charcoal, more precise placement of charcoal, work great!

They are not a Slow n Sear but are definitely worth the investment.

John


----------



## chopsaw

I use them also . Came with my performer , don't know where you live ( always helps with answers ) but you should be able to by those at Lowes / Home depot for about $15.00 .


----------



## Kelton

BandCollector said:


> I use these all the time with my kettle.  Saves charcoal, more precise placement of charcoal, work great!
> 
> They are not a Slow n Sear but are definitely worth the investment.
> 
> John


Do you use them for indirect?


----------



## noboundaries

I'm trying to remember the last time I grilled on my Kettle and DIDN'T use those baskets. I can't recall. Just about everything I do these days in my Kettle is direct, then indirect, like steaks, or just indirect (chicken parts and smoking).  Sometimes they are together, like shown above, in the center of the grill, sometimes over to the side. Occasionally, in the center, I'll split them apart by 1-2 inches, pour in the hot coals, and pour some in between to increase the cooking space.

They work well split one on each side of the grill too, and the meat in the middle. If I'm using one of my 15" paella pans in the Kettle, and need to rotate the pan in the middle of cook, I'll put them end to end against one side of the grill. I also use the paella pan as a griddle in the Kettle with the baskets underneath.

Where are you located that they are $30? Home Depot has them for half that price, $14.99.


----------



## Kelton

That photo is from amazon. Thank you for the insight! I’ll definitely get some!


----------



## okie362

I use the baskets but when i need more volume and more heat control, I use 4 paver bricks from Home Depot at about a dollar each.  You can't see them in the pic but there are a couple more bricks on the bottom to contain the charcoal and provide deflection.  If needed you can rearrange them to provide varying heat/airflow.


----------



## Kelton

Kelton said:


> So I've been tossing around the idea of buying a slow 'n sear for indirect cooking from adrenaline bbq but since they're kind of pricy, I was looking around for some alternatives and found these charcoal baskets made for the Kettle. They cost a fraction of what a slow 'n sear does but I want to know if they work well for indirect cooking or if I would just be better off buying the slow 'n sear. If anyone has any experience with the charcoal baskets, I'd like to hear about them! I have attached a picture of the baskets in case anyone else is looking for a cheaper alternative.
> 
> Thanks and Gig 'em!
> View attachment 368946


Tried out a reverse sear tonight on a prime ribeye and it couldn’t have been better!


----------

